# $200.00 per event ??



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

$200.00 per event. just under 25k square feet. 1 yard of salt tops on a bad day. does that look ok? salting lot, walks, back doors, everything included. last night i only would have had to salt. some times I may be ther 5 times. its the lot in the middle.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So its $200 if you spread a half load of salt. And $200 if you plow five times and spread two tons of salt?


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

I would Not do per event pricing.....You could really get screwed.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TJSNOW;1527239 said:


> I would Not do per event pricing.....You could really get screwed.....


$200 would buy a lot of budwieser though.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;1527245 said:


> $200 would buy a lot of budwieser though.


Could be enough for the next couple storms


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

cretebaby;1527245 said:


> $200 would buy a lot of budwieser though.


Alot......No.....Enough for a week or so...Yes.......:waving:



2COR517;1527249 said:


> Could be enough for the next couple storms


Not on per-event pricing it wont.......:laughing:


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

2COR517;1527237 said:


> So its $200 if you spread a half load of salt. And $200 if you plow five times and spread two tons of salt?


Yes,

lets say 10 events with 25 total visits. each vist lasted one hour. that equels $80 per visit/hour..Minus $20 hour for salt,fuel insurance, etc, that is $60.00 hour. I feel that those times (25 hours) are high side, but of course i could be wrong.

now about seasonal. would that be a 2k dollar seasonal lot. average snow fall last 50 years is 80 inches a year.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

How much are you paying for salt?


----------



## junker1 (Nov 25, 2012)

quigleysiding;1527304 said:


> How much are you paying for salt?


I would be using a 10 cubic foot tailgate spreader. the salt would be free from the contractor i would be subbing off. I would only pay gas to go get as much as i could fit ( within reason ) say a couple of storms worth. $20 per load.or maybe he can drop off a load to me?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I would try to go with the seasonal . Then charge for the salt as needed.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

What if an "event" lasts 2 days? The whole per event thing seems dumb unless its tiered. Per plow or seasonal is the way to go I think.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

junker1;1527150 said:


> just under 25k square feet. 1 yard of salt tops on a bad day. does that look ok?


1 yard of salt is way too much!!!.....even if it was a sheet of 1" thick ice that would be too much. I think you need to re-think your numbers.


----------

